# Seiko Sumo Repair



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I ham-fistedly dropped my sumo (on carpet fortunately) however it now runs extremely fast.

I have been out of the Watchforum loop for a while - I wonder if you could recommend someone who could repair it for me, bearing in mind it's an import with (I think?) not a very common movement.

I have used Rytetime in the past and will not be using him again.

Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## Mark1980 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, i've had something similar happen before and sent the watch direct to Seiko, the watch was also an import but they repaired it regardless.

Mark


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for that Mark. Can I ask how much the repair cost?


----------



## Mark1980 (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't remember to be honest, i know it was not bad though.


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

I have done exactly the same thing to mine, about 6 weeks ago, still haven't decided what to do yet. The seconds hands does a complete revoloution in about 50 secs and the watch gains hrs daily! Perhaps I will give Seiko uk a call, keep us posted!


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

part_timer said:


> I have done exactly the same thing to mine, about 6 weeks ago, still haven't decided what to do yet. The seconds hands does a complete revoloution in about 50 secs and the watch gains hrs daily! Perhaps I will give Seiko uk a call, keep us posted!


*Update on mine. I bought a cheapie de-magnetizer from ebay 2 weeks ago, only today did I get round to getting an adapter plug for it! Anyway I tried it out on the watch. The Sumo seconds hand was doing a rev in 52 secs before, after a couple of 'passes' on the aforementioned item, the seconds hand juddered to a stop, I wound it a little again and lo! It was back to 60 again! I hacked it with my trusty O&W M4 and 7 hrs later the Sumo is still keeping with it. Now, I can't see how mine got magnetised, all I can remember is that it got dropped to the floor. Aren't Sumo's supposed to be anti-magnetic anyway?

I don't know if this is luck or not but maybe it's worth a try before you send it off anywhere? Just an idea.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps the hairspring had just got caught up and the demagnetiser straightened it out. I've done this a couple of times with fast runners. Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't!

Mike


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

tixntox said:


> Perhaps the hairspring had just got caught up and the demagnetiser straightened it out. I've done this a couple of times with fast runners. Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't!
> 
> Mike


24hrs later it's still keeping good time, problem solved so it seems.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

My understanding is that a fast running watch is an indication of friction in the mechanism. Its a bit counter intuitive, you'd think that friction would make the watch run slow... As well as dirt and damage, magnetism can cause friction by making parts attract each other - how you magnetised the watch from dropping it on the carpet though.... thats a bit of a mystery.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys - although the magnet trick sounds interesting I will trust it to safer hands than mine and give it to Seiko. Hopefully it won't cost the earth!

Thanks,

Rich


----------

